# Bearded Dragon, Ventilation and Space



## Shell-shocker (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey all, this questions regarding ventilation. Does a bearded dragon need ventilation within the tank, if so how much? And how would you do this?

And would you use a Vivarium?

Finally, I've heard the recommended size for a bearded dragon (adult) is 120 gallon tank. But the max size I can see for some shops is 60 gallons or less. So is it possible in using a fish tank that is 120 gallons? or must it be a "vivarium".


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

Prefer to use a wooden vivarium, 4x2x2 minimum (sorry, no idea of gallons!), most come with ventilation....


----------



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

Wooden vivariums are best as they keep heat better than glass and make the beardie feel more secure. 

4x2x2 is the minimum size for an adult beardie, they are very easy to get hold of, you can buy them on the internet, look on eBay, in the equipment classifieds, reptile shops online (e.g. Livefood UK Crickets Locusts Mealworms Reptile supplies mail order) and in reptile shops.

Yes good air circulation is very important for most animals. In my beardies vivarium, he has 5 circular vents on the top back wall and 1 on each end.


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

4 x 2 x 2 is not a common size for a shop bought viv although a good size.

4ft x 18" x 18" vivs are available quite cheaply. on Ebay etc.

The higher the better if you can find one.

Yes ventilation is very important. very important... as much as the viv will allow.


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

Paul B said:


> 4 x 2 x 2 is not a common size for a shop bought viv although a good size.
> 
> 4ft x 18" x 18" vivs are available quite cheaply. on Ebay etc.
> 
> ...


cheapskate..... buy cheap buy twice....


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

4 x 2 x 2 is 100 galls.

120 gal aquarium would be ok but it must have good vents. A mesh top at least and the dragon must be exercised as much as poss outside.
Also block out 3 sides of the aquarium as they dont seem to like 360degree view.


----------



## Shell-shocker (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for your responses - just wanted to now for ventilation would I need to just put ventilation holes? and would this need to be connected to a mini fan similar to a PC case fan? or just a ventilation hole?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

They do need some ventilation yes. You can use aquariums but like people have said, there is a problem with airflow, with temperatures, with access, and with the animal feeling secure (they can't recognise glass so they can feel exposed and stressed unless you cover three walls).

You can get absolutely everything you need for a bearded dragon full setup in it's adult enclosure for around £200 or less.

It's really worth the money to do it right 

A vivarium is designed specifically for reptiles, and it's better to use specialist equipment than try and adapt something that is designed for fish.


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

What country are you in?

Most wooden vivs come with vents already in, glass tanks with mesh lids, or you could adapt a plastic lid...

unless you are going for a specialist set - up or in a v hot country, a fan wouldn't be needed


----------



## Shell-shocker (Dec 23, 2008)

I live in England - Birmingham. : victory: But its quiet hard finding the best required size for a vivarium. Like exo-terra has some teterium but there a max of 60 gallons.


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

I'd go for a wooden viv then rather than a glass one (the only way you'd get a glass one that size would prob be a fish tank I think), and 4x2x2's are quite easy to pick up.

I think you are looking at mainly American sites,try the Hades dragon's care sheet http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-care/92926-bearded-dragons.html as it is a good one


----------



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

Here...this is only in Stafford - approx 40 mins from Birmingham. 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equipment-classifieds/228322-4ft-viv-sale-stafford.html


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

They vary in price, but you'd be looking at about £125 new, or you could have a look in the classifieds for a used one, or build one yourself if you have reasonable DIY skills


----------



## Shell-shocker (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the help, oh one question regarding the ventilation. Would you need to do anything additional from ventiliation holes, wire mesh top? Such as letting the bearded dragon out within the day to ensure that it doesnt get bad respiration or something? The reason in asking this is because I've heard tortoises would need a pen because its a better ventiliation area.


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

No, as long as there are 3 or 4 vents in the viv it should be fine, you can let it out of the viv in your room for a while in the day, but its not necessary. Respiratory infection more thn likely comes from having too high humidity in a viv, thats why you keep water to a minimum so not to raise it, and if you need to spray the beardie, spray it when out of the viv.

Tortoises are totally different animals and require different care to Bearded Dragons!


----------



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

Shell-shocker said:


> Thanks for the help, oh one question regarding the ventilation. Would you need to do anything additional from ventiliation holes, wire mesh top? Such as letting the bearded dragon out within the day to ensure that it doesnt get bad respiration or something? The reason in asking this is because I've heard tortoises would need a pen because its a better ventiliation area.


Tortoises aren't lizards 

It's not ventilation holes as such but holes covered with mesh/plastic vents.

As Bosscat said, most standard vivarium's come with vents built in anyway.


----------



## Shell-shocker (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you for the clear up :2thumb:


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

buy a viv, 4x2x2 is best for beardies, mine has a vent all along the top at the back, but some will have 4 circular vents, the exo terra terrariums are not for beardies


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Sometimes cheaper and better to make your own. Its pretty simple for beardies as they dont need a humid environment and the guy in the DIY shop will cut the wood for you. i use 15 mm melamine in a variety of colours. 
All the runners and vents etc can be sourced on the web.
A good glazier will cut and polish the glass for you.
I always leave a gap of an inch in the top back of the viv for better ventilation. The insects dont last long enough to escape.

As has been said before bigger the better.

I also stand by what i said before. You may find it hard to find a 4 x 2 x 2 viv in a shop. 
Vivtexotic only advertise 48 x 15 x 18 but may do larger ones.


----------

